# fs:Killifish Pairs



## Chiengman (May 31, 2015)

Scheeli Pair $60 (Only 1 Pair Left)

Rachovii $50 (Only 1 Pair Left)


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

I have to say that these prices are VERY high. I belong to the Vancouver Area Killifish Club and each month we have an auction at the end of our meetings. The winning bid is generally between $5.00 and $10.00 a pair. The exception being new,rare or unusual species if killies, of which neither of these are. If you check aquabid, they will usually have postings for one or both of these species. They do generally run a little more. For example last week I saw the scheeli advertised for $20.00 a pair (not sold however) and currently there is a listing for two pair selling at $12.00 and another two pair listed $30.00.(no bidding on this one)
I am wondering where you got these fish and how much you paid ?? If you paid more than $15-$20 a pair for these fish, you got totally ripped off


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

I do agree. Even at fantasy aquatics ( when they were open) and Noah's pet ark do not sell them this much


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Rjjm said:


> I do agree. Even at fantasy aquatics ( when they were open) and Noah's pet ark do not sell them this much


Thanks for your input. Graham, the owner of Noah's Pet Ark, and Kerry, the former owner of Fantasy Aquatics (no longer in business) are both active members of our club. They are both very fair with their prices  Despite the fact that they have overhead costs of running a business, their prices aren't anywhere near the prices listed above.  Noah's Pet Ark on Broadway is definitely the best source outside our club for quality Killies.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Chiengman said:


> Scheeli Pair $60 (Only 1 Pair Left)
> 
> Rachovii $50 (Only 1 Pair Left)


p.m. sent..........


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Chiengman said:


> Scheeli Pair $60 (Only 1 Pair Left)
> 
> Rachovii $50 (Only 1 Pair Left)


"Chiengman" I now have confirmed the source of these fish. I have sent you a p.m....please read it carefully. I would appreciate a response.


----------



## fish_r_kewl (Sep 3, 2010)

Are they from where I'm thinking they are from?


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Where are you thinking?


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

fish_r_kewl said:


> Are they from where I'm thinking they are from?


I don't want to go into detail, but I will just say that these killies were acquired from members of the local killifish community. I have had a conversation with "Chiengman" via p.m.'s and he now realizes his error in posting this thread and has apologized for his actions in doing so. He told me that he wishes this post could be deleted and asked how this could happen. I told him that it is his responsibility to "man up" and talk to one of the mods and explain his actions. He is a newbie to this forum and I trust he has learned a valuable lesson. As far as I am concerned this is the end of the discussion. We have all made mistakes. The key is to learn from them.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Before you delete this ad, I'd like to chime in my experience with this individual. It wasn't positive nor was it negative. There was another ad posted before by the same "Chiengman" a while ago selling rachovii *fry*. I pm'd him and for some reason this person didn't want to reply via pm but chose to correspond via email instead. He told me to make an offer, so I offered $15 for the 10 fries knowing that mortality rate would be high and of course these are fry and not full grown fish. This person told me stores are selling rachovii for $30 which was utter BS/lie to me and I knew that this person was looking for a lot more than what I was offering for his fry. Instantly, flipping for profit came to mind...which is the kind of terrible move that deters me from this hobby.

Overall, this guy is only a 14 year old kid and I will admit, was very polite during our couple email encounters.

If people are looking to make a profit from selling fish, it's probably not going to happen, I recommend getting a job instead.


----------



## fish_r_kewl (Sep 3, 2010)

"guppygeorge", thank-you for following through with this issue. I know that members of the local killifish community are very generous both with sharing their knowledge and generosity of species distribution. Yes, we all make mistakes, and this forum is a great place to held accountable, just not to profit from the generosity of others trying to further the love of the hobby (IMO). I'm going to accept that "Chiengman" has learned a rather uncomfortable lesson about ethics and hope to see more of his posts in the future.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for looking out George.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Just wanted to make all fellow BCA members aware. Chiengman is still trying to flog these fish....now on Craigslist. Scheeli....$40,00 per pair. Rachovi...$45.00 per pair. FYI, these fish were obtained by "Chiengman" at our VAKC club July meeting. He was generously GIVEN AT NO CHARGE, the two beautiful young pair of Rachovi by one of our members, and he obtained the two pair of Scheeli for $5.00 per pair at our auction.
When I first saw his post here, I p.m.'d "Chiengman" and informed him that I knew his true identity and told him that I was very aware that the fish that the fish he was advertising here at the were indeed the same fish that he had obtained at our club the night before. He apologized profusely and stated that he was ashamed of his actions. He also asked how he could get this post deleted. I told him to "man up" and p.m.one of the mods, and ask them to delete the post. I thought it best to keep this private.... not pursue this any further nor publicly expose him on this forum. I talked to the executive members of the VAKC, and they all agreed that, as far as they were concerned, it was over. He was a young person that made a mistake and was indeed sorry, and we all were hopeful that he had learned a valuable lesson in the values of and integrity. Our chairman even contacted him and told him that he was welcome to come back and attend our club meetings. 
However, upon seeing that he has just re-posted these same killies on Craigslist four days ago, I felt that his behaviour was not just an "error in judgement", but was an intentional attempt to make a fast buck with no thought or consideration for others...the generousity of those who "gifted" him the fish, or those he was attempting to rip off.
It was at this point that I felt it a "duty" to let fellow BCA members know of this type of behaviour.....I don't feel that this type of posting, with the deliberate intent to make a fast buck at the expense of our honest members on BCA should be tolerated.  This is not in the spirit of the BCA community
Thanks to the fellow BCA member who p.m'd me and made me aware of these actions.


----------

